# Making a video series on what Arcade/MAME games will run on the SNES Classic



## PPlays (Oct 16, 2017)

Trying to eventually get some kind of compatibility list going because finding the right romset and emulator to get these games running can get tiresome. I've made two videos already, and I have a pretty good backlog of requests building up so this is going to take a while. I figured playing arcade games on the SNES Classic is in high demand so I want to help as much as I can to make it as easy as possible for everyone. So if you want me to check anything give me a heads up and I'll add it to my list. (Killer Instinct 1 and 2 won't work. Tirelessly tried everything I could)

So there's almost 20 videos in the series so I'll just keep the Playlist posted here. Make sure you keep checking back for updates!
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLTCjNJnRY7v5wqduet7AJ2LchPP6WyA2d


----------



## PPlays (Oct 16, 2017)

So I guess here's the format I'm going to be using (Or something close to this)

*FBA2012*
Street Fighter 3 Third Strike
Michael Jackson's Moonwalker
The Simpsons Arcade Game

*FBACPS2*
Alien vs. Predator

*MAME2010*
TMNT Turtles in Time


----------



## djkav (Oct 17, 2017)

OutRun: (My observations)
FBA: Some sound issues at the start, but seems to clear up as you play. Speed seems good. Problem with steering controls, set to analogue so don't work with d-pad.

MAME2003/MAME2010: Lots of sound stuttering, and slower FPS. Steering works with the d-pad.


----------



## tito83 (Oct 18, 2017)

I want to know if the arcade version of any Mortal Kombat games run and what core it use.


----------



## mR_CaESaR (Oct 18, 2017)

Thanks for this! I can confirm 3s works with FBA too  

I used an english one though, my rom was sfiii.zip which was from an fba romset I had for my raspberry pi build.

I can also confirm that Marvel Super Heroes, Marvel vs Capcom, Super Street Fighter 2 Turbo, Street Fighter Alpha 3 all work using the fba_alpha_CPS2 core (requires a qsound.zip bios in each game folder though)

Puzzle Bobble works using fba core (requires the neogeo.zip bios in the game folder).


----------



## PPlays (Oct 18, 2017)

TMNT Turtles in Time


----------



## ital (Oct 19, 2017)

Could you try rainbow islands please?


----------



## PPlays (Oct 19, 2017)

replicashooter said:


> Could you try rainbow islands please?


Added to the list


----------



## PPlays (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## PPlays (Oct 30, 2017)

Up to almost 20 videos now. You might be better off just checking the playlist or subbing to my channel.


----------



## MrTea (Nov 1, 2017)

djkav said:


> OutRun: (My observations)
> FBA: Some sound issues at the start, but seems to clear up as you play. Speed seems good. Problem with steering controls, set to analogue so don't work with d-pad.
> 
> MAME2003/MAME2010: Lots of sound stuttering, and slower FPS. Steering works with the d-pad.


Works perfect on mame2000 with no lag at all, Same for moonwalker, space harrier,  tmnt 1&2, bubble bobble, rainbow islands, pacman, pacmania, pacland, gauntlet, Narc (you need to reset this game once it's done the rom initialise test), pang, rolling thunder, road blasters, Rtype, sunset riders, robocop, super off road, wonder boy, etc etc.

All the classics sorted plus Fba and cps 2 hmod runs pretty much everything else (metal slugs, wwf super stars/royal rumble), xmen vs street fighter etc).


----------



## djkav (Nov 1, 2017)

MrTea said:


> Works perfect on mame2000 with no lag at all, Same for moonwalker, space harrier,  tmnt 1&2, bubble bobble, rainbow islands, pacman, pacmania, pacland, gauntlet, Narc (you need to reset this game once it's done the rom initialise test), pang, rolling thunder, road blasters, Rtype, sunset riders, robocop, super off road, wonder boy, etc etc.
> 
> All the classics sorted plus Fba and cps 2 hmod runs pretty much everything else (metal slugs, wwf super stars/royal rumble), xmen vs street fighter etc).



Which version of Hakchi, and which cores, the default or KMFDManic's?

I currently have the v0.191 Roms (Merged set).


----------



## MrTea (Nov 2, 2017)

djkav said:


> Which version of Hakchi, and which cores, the default or KMFDManic's?
> 
> I currently have the v0.191 Roms (Merged set).


Using latest build of hakchi v2.21f
(it's worked on all previous builds too including my nes mini when I originally hacked that),  mame2000 from kmfdmanic (the previous version worked fine too) and standard retroarch Fba and cps 2 builds.

To reconfirm though - outrun does run flawless on mame2000 using 0.37b5 mame set.


----------



## djkav (Nov 2, 2017)

MrTea said:


> Using latest build of hakchi v2.21f
> (it's worked on all previous builds too including my nes mini when I originally hacked that),  mame2000 from kmfdmanic (the previous version worked fine too) and standard retroarch Fba and cps 2 builds.
> 
> To reconfirm though - outrun does run flawless on mame2000 using 0.37b5 mame set.



Thanks for that. I sourced the non-merged 0.37b5 romset, and all works fine. Thanks for the help  It's a shame that modern 4k LCD panels can't replicate that warm and fuzzy feeling of the CRTs


----------



## kup (Nov 3, 2017)

Using mame2010 moonwalker and chase HQ sound problems, also saves aren't working for any games, anyone having these issues.


----------



## Benjamouth (Nov 10, 2017)

Thanks for the vids PPlays, any chance you can see if you can get the Bucky O'Hare arcade game to run ?

I tried but I could find the right ROM/core combo.


----------



## MrTea (Nov 10, 2017)

kup said:


> Using mame2010 moonwalker and chase HQ sound problems, also saves aren't working for any games, anyone having these issues.


Moonwalker works great on mame2000 and chase hq does on mame2003. Saves  for mame have never worked.


----------



## MrTea (Nov 10, 2017)

kup said:


> Using mame2010 moonwalker and chase HQ sound problems, also saves aren't working for any games, anyone having these issues.


Moonwalker works great on mame2000 and chase hq does on mame2003. Saves  for mame have never worked.


----------



## SG6000 (Nov 12, 2017)

I can contribute some data for winning combinations of arcade games and emulators. I'd say that roughly 60-70% of the games that interested me worked well, and perhaps 15% ran too slow or with game-breaking glitches and the rest straight up not working (some of them probably owing to requiring a bios file of some kind not being installed) - but I got the lions share of what I was after so it's all good.

Anyway, 

These work great on FBA:

Air Buster
Alien Syndrome
Armed Police Batrider
Atomic Runner Chelnov
Bank Panic
Battle Bakraid
Battle Garegga
Bay Route
Choplifter
Chuka Taisen (Cloud Master)
Demon's World
Do DonPachi
Frogger
Hellfire
Ikari III
New Zealand Story (Rev. II), The
Ninja Princess
Out Zone
Rally Bike
Scramble
Snow Bros.
Super Contra
Super Hang On
Super Locomotive
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Thunder Cross
Truxton II
Twin Hawk
Vendetta
Volfied

These work great on MAME 2003 (with about 90% of them also being fine in MAME 2000):

Aurail
Bonze Adventure
Bubble Bobble
Cameltry
Captain Commando
Captain Silver
Cliffhanger Edward Randy, The
Dangun Feveron
Darius
Darius II
Dead Connection
Double Dragon
Double Dragon II
Double Dragon III
Golden Axe
Gradius
Gradius II
Growl
Gun.Smoke
Karnov
Kiki Kaikai
My Hero
New Zealand Story, The
Ninja Spirit
Ninja Warriors, The
P.O.W
Pit Fighter
Puzzle Bobble
Quartet 2
R-Type
R-Type II
Shadow Dancer
Shinobi
Sly Spy
Sorcer Striker
Splatterhouse
Sunset Riders
Thunder Cross II
Trio The Punch: Never Forget Me
Wonder Boy: Monster Land
Xmultiply

These are great on (FBA) CPS1:

3 Wonders
Final Fight
Ghouls 'n Ghosts
Street Fighter II: Champion Edition
Street Fighter Zero
Strider

And these are great on (FBA) CPS-2:

Dimahoo
Progear No Arashi
Street Fighter Alpha 2


----------



## PPlays (Nov 13, 2017)

SG6000 said:


> I can contribute some data for winning combinations of arcade games and emulators. I'd say that roughly 60-70% of the games that interested me worked well, and perhaps 15% ran too slow or with game-breaking glitches and the rest straight up not working (some of them probably owing to requiring a bios file of some kind not being installed) - but I got the lions share of what I was after so it's all good.
> 
> Anyway,
> 
> ...




Wow thanks man that's an awesome list!


----------



## Glenzee (Feb 11, 2018)

oops


----------

